# My first MAC Palette



## fintia (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi!!
I finally completed my 1st MAC palette today... here it is

While depoting, 3 of them suffered.. grrrrr


----------



## miss sha (Jun 20, 2009)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought my second and third palettes and we have a lot of the same colors. You have great taste. ;D


----------



## darklocke (Jun 21, 2009)

I love seeing other's palettes! Thanks for sharing, and sorry about your mishaps!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Jun 21, 2009)

I like looking at palettes too. I've filled about half of my first palette!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 21, 2009)

You have some really great colors in there!


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 21, 2009)

oh pretty! congrats on your 15 palette completion... get ready for more, lol. enjoy!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2009)

nice start =)


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome color choices!  Can't wait to see the second, third, fourth, etc.. palette! haha


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a nice beginning


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gawjus colours!!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice! Sorry about your broken babies


----------



## candaces (Jun 25, 2009)

i've almost completed my first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks great!


----------



## n_c (Jun 26, 2009)

nice colors


----------



## fintia (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AprilBomb* 

 
_Very nice! Sorry about your broken babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!


----------



## shellyky (Jun 26, 2009)

lovely--cant wait to get my first 15 going--just have a rinky dink '4' with 3 in it for now lol


----------



## Tahti (Jun 26, 2009)

Great colours!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry about the depotting damage.
Anyways, i can't wait to finish my first palette too! 
Congratulation <3


----------



## elb154 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, looks great. I just bought 3 more to finish my first palette too. You have some great colors.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 27, 2009)

Great begining!!! Great colors!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you are anything like that that just made you want to fill another one


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Pretty colors! Sorry about your ruined eyeshadows. I have completed my first palette and I'm going to purchase a second palette to depot soon.


----------

